# Soluciones para el POP con TDA7294



## leitmo (Jun 16, 2009)

Hola a todos!

antes de crear este tema he buscado y, aunque he encontrado respuestas que podrian ayudarme prefiero hacer la consulta:

He montado un amplificador estereo con un par de TDA 7294, compre el kit en Quasar:

http://www.quasarelectronics.com/kit-files/smart-kit/1218.pdf

El caso es que siempre se produce un POP al desactivar el MUTE, es decir, al activar los altavoces.

Pensaba que seria algun condensador que queda cargado pero creo que no: enciendo el amplificador, lo apago, descargo los condensadores de la PSU y al volver a encenderlo activo los altavoces y...POP

Esto me hace pensar que en cuanto la PSU recibe tension del transformador algo se carga y se descarga al conectar los altavoces.

No se si sera valida la solucion pero con los pedales de guitarra se suele insertar una resistencia de 1 Megaohm 1/4W entre alimentacion y masa para que cuando el circuito esta en bypass la tension acumulada en los condensadores se descargue a tierra.

Seria esto valido para mi circuito? No me gustaria cargarme nada asi que prefiero preguntar a los expertos (a cualquiera que sepa mas que yo, que no es dificil)

PD: el POP lo hacen los dos canales, y la tension de alimentacion del circuito es +32VDC y -32VDC.

El Mute-Standby solo afecta a +32VDC

Gracias a todos!


----------



## zopilote (Jun 16, 2009)

leitmo dijo:
			
		

> Hola a todos!
> He montado un amplificador estereo con un par de TDA 7294, el POP lo hacen los dos canales, y la tension de alimentacion del circuito es +32VDC y -32VDC.
> 
> El Mute-Standby solo afecta a +32VDC
> ...



  Bienvenido al foro Leitmo, lo más rapido que puedes hacer es adquirir un protector de bafles, y lo incorporas en tu amplificador. Por que lo que pretendes hacer conectando resistencias no funciona.











Etolipoz


----------



## leitmo (Jun 17, 2009)

hola zopilote!

gracias por tu respuesta,

la verdad es que no tengo demasiado (por no decir nada) hueco para incluir el circuito que adjuntas.

He probado una cosa: apagar la alimentacion del amplificador sin mutear los altavoces, al hacer esto los altavoces siguen sonando y los VUmeters permanecen iluminados durante 3 segundos y después se apagan con un ligero "pitido de descarga" (un "sweep tone": tono puro agudo que baja de frecuencia hasta hacerse inaudible, un PIIIIIIUUUUUU....)

Al hacer esta prueba me hace pensar que al dar tensión al secundario del transformador la PSU se carga rápidamente y los condensadores nunca se descargan totalmente en modo STANDBY-MUTE así que la siguiente vez que se activan los altavoces estos condensadores se descargan a través de los altavoces y los VUmeter.

...perdona si insisto con las resistencias, y si conecto dicha resistencia de 1Megaohm (o del valor que sea) entre el positivo de los altavoces y masa?

Si el circuito protector de altavoces se pudiese conseguir en una PCB discreta seria estupendo, sino cualquier sugerencia será bienvenida, muchisimas gracias zopilote!


----------

